# Angelgerät Südnorwegen



## Jägermeister14 (9. März 2006)

Weil ich im Sommer nach südnorwegen fahre brauche ich noch gerätetipps! Weil wir Wandern und Wildcampen kann ich max 2 Teleruten mitnehmen! Wir beangeln verschiedene Gewässer vom Ufer aus! Evtl. mieten wir für zwei tage ein Boot! Was für angeln soll ich mitnehmen???|kopfkrat

Über viele tipps würde ich mich freuen!

Danke


----------



## Franz_16 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

Moin Jägermeister,
schau mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/norwegenangelgeraetetips.html


----------



## Jan77 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

Wozu denn zwei Teleskopruten?? 

Wenn Du Wandern bist, ist jedes Gramm in Deinem Rucksack entscheidend.
Und neben  zwei Ruten auch noch zwei Rollen mitzuschleppen ist doch reine Platz-Verschwendung. 

Mein Tipp: Nimm eine Teleskoprute mit die ein Wurfgewicht bis etwa 40 gramm hat. Allerdings sollte sie nicht länger als 2,7m sein, damit Du dich besser an den zugewachsenen Seen bewegen kannst.
Damit kannst Du schleppen und auch super die kleinen Spinner werfen, welche super auf Barsch und Forellen laufen. Die Rolle sollte eine 2500größe haben und mit ner 0,23mm Monofilen bespult sein. Dazu dann noch ein paar Spinner und kleine Wobbler einpacken, Haken und Pose für Wurm sowie ein paar Bleischrote und Wirbel.

Jetzt noch das Spinnern auf die Morgn und Abendstunden verlegen und Fertig ist das Anglerglück.


----------



## pilklooser (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

Südnorwegen ist groß. das ist auch noch innerhalb von 20 km ganz unterschiedlich. da kann man keine generellen tips geben ohne zu wissen wo ihr da hin wollt.
da nützt auch keine liste mit angelgeräten. zuhause richtet man sich doch auch erst einmal nach dem gewässer oder nicht?


----------



## Jägermeister14 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

Ich fahre in die Region um Femunden! war schon mal jemand da? Das genaue Gewässer kenne ich nicht weil wir spontan entscheiden wollen wo wir angeln!
Reicht eine Spinrute bis 40g aus? oder soll ich lieber zwei spinruten mitnehmen z.B. für Hechtangeln? würdet ihr vom Boot angeln oder vom Ufer?


----------



## nordman (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

da kannst du sowohl vom ufer, als auch vom boot aus fischen. 40g ist ok, wenn es nur eine rute sein soll. vielleicht wäre aber auch eine ganz leichte rute sinnvoll, es gibt dort unmengen von äschen, die sehr gut auf ganz kleine spinner gehen.

übrigens würde ich keine telerute nehmen, eine kurze steckrute ist ideal. die gibts auch in 3- oder sogar 4-teilig. damit sind sie genauso praktisch zu transportieren, sind aber in der praxis einer teskoprute haushoch überlegen.


und vergiß das mückenmittel nicht!:q


----------



## Jägermeister14 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

@nordman
würdest du mir zu zwei ruten raten? eine sehr leichte und eine mittelschwere?
Hättest du ein schülerfreundliches Angebot für eine 3-4 teilige Steckrute?

gruß Jägermeister


----------



## nordman (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

ja, würde ich. ich schau mal, ob ich in den weiten des www. was passendes finde.

seid ihr dort mit dem kanu unterwegs?


----------



## Jägermeister14 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

nee einfach mal so ein bischen Wandern! Und Angeln!:q


----------



## nordman (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

also, fürs leichte fischen und für den schmalen geldbeutel habe ich dieses gefunden. fürs hechtfischen wäre ne telerute auch ok.


----------



## Jägermeister14 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

Danke die Rute sieht gut aus! Vielleicht bestell ich mir die! Reichen 40 wg fürs Hechtangeln? sonst bräuchte ich noch eine neue Rute!


----------



## nordman (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*



			
				Jägermeister14 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke die Rute sieht gut aus! Vielleicht bestell ich mir die! Reichen 40 wg fürs Hechtangeln? sonst bräuchte ich noch eine neue Rute!



sollte reichen, du mußt ja nicht mit riesen-wobblern fischen.


----------



## Jägermeister14 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

ok danke!


----------



## Hamsterson (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

Gehört Femunden etwa zu Süd-Norge? Oder ist alles, was südlicher des Polarkreises liegt gleich Süd-Norwegen. |kopfkrat  

@nordman
Wie sieht es mit Femunden und Gutulia Nationalparks und einem Auto aus? Ich meine, ob man da überhaupt mit einem Auto rumfahren darf und ob man damit an die Gewässer  rankommt? Gibt es vielleicht bestimmte Gewässer, die besonders zu empfehlen wären. Meine Zielfische wären dann die Raubfische (Barsche, Zander, Hechte).

Wie dick sind die Mücken aus der Gegend? :q


----------



## nordman (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

also, der femunden liegt ja noch ein ganzes ende südlich von trondheim, angesichts der tatsache, daß es von da etwa 400km bis oslo sind und 1500 bis zum nordkapp, kann man wohl schon noch von südnorwegen sprechen.

auto ist eine tolle idee. mit dem kommt man durchaus bis zum see, aber auf welchen straßen willst du da herumfahren? nee, da ist so gut wie gar nichts.

zander gibts da nicht. die gibt es in ganz norwegen soweit mir bekannt ist, nur in 2 gewässersystemen.

barsche und hechte findest du da in absolut jedem gewässer, so daß jeder tipp eigentlich überflüssig ist.

die dicke der mücken schwankt: gering beim anflug, deutlich mehr beim abflug:q. ihre anzahl ist das erschreckende!|supergri


----------



## Hamsterson (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

Danke!
Das mit Rumfahren meinte ich einfach, ob es daüberhaupt befestigte Strassen gibt und man mit eigenem Fahrzeug auch Gewässerufer erreichen kann und dann das ganze Angelkramm nicht kilometerweit tragen muss. Ist halt ein Nationalpark. Wer weiss ja, was es da für Verbote und Begrenzungen gibt. Im Internet gibt es über die Gegend nur ganz wenig Stoff (auf Deutsch).


----------



## nordman (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

hatte ich auch so verstanden, aber es gibt dort so gut wie keine straßen. am besten mit nem kanu anreisen, dann ist man am flexibelsten.

aber sicher gibts den einen oder anderen punkt, an dem man mit dem auto nah ans wasser kommt.


----------



## Matzinger (11. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

die dicke der mücken schwankt: gering beim anflug, deutlich mehr beim abflug:q. ihre anzahl ist das erschreckende!|supergri[/QUOTE]


...und je kleiner beim Anflug, desto größer die Quaddeln !

War vor einigen Jahren in Drevsjö, Nähe Femund. Ein Traum.
Nimm auf alle Fälle Dendrobenas für die Forellenbäche mit, 20 g Laufblei an der Seitenbleimontage (besser Radmuttern), auf 12 Uhr einwerfen und ans Ufer treiben lassen.
Mit dieser Methode fängst Du Bafos, Felchen und Äschen.
Ach ja: Beim kleinsten Zupfer anhauen und ohne Widerhaken fischen !
Und: Fische nur für den Eigenbedarf entnehmen.

Wenn möglich die längste Teleskoprute einpacken die Du hast.

Tight lines.


Matzinger


----------



## Hamsterson (11. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

Danke danke!

Ich habe noch 2 Fragen. Was ist eigentlich "Sluk"? Und, braucht man für die Forellen, Saiblinge und Äschen nur eine Angelkarte und keine staatliche Erlaubnis? Die braucht man ja nur für die Fische die in die Flüsse aufsteigen, Lachse, Mefos etc.?!


----------



## nordman (12. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

sluk heißt blinker, und wie du schon sagst, es gibt dort keine anadromen wanderfische - ergo brauchst du nicht die staatliche fiskeravgiftskort.


----------



## Hamsterson (12. März 2006)

*AW: Angelgerät Südnorwegen*

Danke schön, Nordman!
Du weiss es ganz bestimmt, wie man es rausfinden kann, in welchem Gewässer man ein Boot mit Benzinmotor fahren darf und in welchem nicht. In Femunden darf man es ja, aber wie sieht es mit den kleineren Seen aus.


----------

